Ask HN: How do you verify “author here” comments? - bluu00
======
bluu00
how do you verify if you see any "author here" or "co-author here" comment on
some thread? Isn't this risky as some may try to defame or misinform the
community? Will HN take such responsibility? Curious.

~~~
oedmarap
While anecdotal, their domain knowledge and comment history on the
topic/project generally validates their input.

But more importantly, in my experience their HN handle matches their GitHub or
Twitter profile that's found in the project, and it's easy to interact with
them and explore more of their work (I've never seen a non-matching username
or throwaway account claiming authorship before).

